# Almost there



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

*595 Ultra almost there*

after 3 month, I am almost there , (still waiting on my 170mm crankset)


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice..what wheels are you going to use? If I head down the 595 path I will be using the Bora Ultra. So Ultra frame and Ultra wheels would look very, well look very Ultra! Also on another note I waited months and months for my 170mm cranks to come.

stu


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Which 170 mm cranks are you guys waiting for - Record? Which rings?


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Which 170 mm cranks are you guys waiting for - Record? Which rings?


Yes, I am waiting for 2007 record on both 50/34 & 53/39, I will have the 53/39 on the Look, 50/34 on the Extreme C for climb


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> Very nice..what wheels are you going to use? If I head down the 595 path I will be using the Bora Ultra. So Ultra frame and Ultra wheels would look very, well look very Ultra! Also on another note I waited months and months for my 170mm cranks to come.
> 
> stu


Yup, those 170 record are hard to get them, I have 2 sets of wheels now: Mavic ES & Fulcrum Racing Zero, Bora Ultra is very nice but too much $$$ for me to ride on those wheels now since most of the time I got drooped in half way  Once I got faster I will get them on the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

They are $$$ but it is a good investment being a moving part and all. Hammer I was waiting for the 170mm 50/36 compacts here in Australia for a long time, but I was paid out by insurance for my bike that they were going to go on, so now they new one is ordered with them and have been confirmed.

Stu


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Beautiful. Can't wait for the finished pic. Is that a small?


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

tigerwah said:


> Beautiful. Can't wait for the finished pic. Is that a small?


yes, it is a small


----------

